# Una casa, un'anima...



## iosonoio (18 Dicembre 2012)

Erano mesi che non entravo in quella casa, quella che era stata la nostra casa. Me ne ero andato sbattendomi la porta alle spalle con le lacrime di mia figlia che mi diceva “papà non te ne andare”, ma io l’ho fatto…sono uno che ha le palle, io! Ma de chè! Da allora è iniziato un periodo tra i più difficili della mia vita, tra il non sapere dove dormire e tutto il resto che avviene quando te ne vai all’improvviso. Entrando sembrava che la casa mi parlasse, ho rivissuto tutto quello che erano stati anni di vita: le persone care che erano con noi mentre festeggiavamo qualcosa, gli amici, i momenti in cui leggevo un libro o ascoltavo un po’ di musica, i primi passi e i giochi con la bambina. Tutto era bello nella mia mente, tutto era pulito, non c’erano inganni. Aspettavo il Natale con una gioia che non riesco più a vivere. Sarà perché mia figlia non è più piccola, sarà perché era prima di una serie di fatti che mi hanno cambiato, ma sento che non sarà più così e l’atmosfera di quella casa ora mi manca. 
Ho preso quello che dovevo prendere, me ne sono andato con il proposito di non tornarci più e subito dopo sono scoppiato in un pianto liberatorio. Forse stavolta ho chiuso davvero quella porta alle mie spalle.


----------

